#ubuntu-women-project 2010-06-07
<czajkowski> akgraner: how's the shoulder
<akgraner> czajkowski, the should is feeling better but the are isn't
<akgraner> I find out tomorrow if they were able to move me surgery date up
<czajkowski> are?
<akgraner> I can't wait 3 more weeks
<czajkowski> ohhh feck
<czajkowski> must be bad when you;re admitting that
<akgraner> nods
<akgraner> and I *hate* admitting that  - but I human :-)
<czajkowski> fecking calls from exs and not being able to sleep is not a good combo
<valorie> {{{{{{{{{{hugs}}}}}}}}}}}} to you two
<valorie> gentle hugs
<AlanBell> akgraner: I was just wondering if the wiki still needed to be locked down
<valorie> is anyone lurking in #defocus and such?
<valorie> untill the gnaa vs whoever fight is over
<valorie> we'll be a target
<rww> valorie: yes
<valorie> oh good
<valorie> I never thought we were a primary target
<valorie> just a convenient arena for their posturing
<hypatia> they are still lurking in #u-w-i
<valorie> fun, fun
 * hypatia sighs
<AlanBell> #u-w-i?
<rww> AlanBell: #ubuntu-women-invites
<dholbach> good morning
<svaksha> valorie: gnaa?
 * svaksha does not remember all the acronyms
<AlanBell> svaksha: that isn't a repeatable one
<valorie> sorry, shouldn't have repeated that in here
<valorie> :(
<czajkowski> aloha
<czajkowski> hypatia: loved your blog post!
<hypatia> thanks :)
<Pendulum> hypatia: that sounds really awesome
<hypatia> ^_^
<Pendulum> if manually propelling a wheelchair didn't mean I constantly break nails...
<nigelb> hypatia: you're blogging again?
<hypatia> nigelb: i wouldn't get too excited, but i'll try to post more :)
<nigelb> hypatia: I picked up quite recently.  Also, now its very easy to screw things I suppose since the screw would stick to your nails :)
<hypatia> oh crap i forgot to mention that!  that's the best part.
<jussi> someone want to link me to hypatia's blog?
<Pendulum> http://hypatia.ca/2010/06/magnetic-fingernails/
<hypatia> Pablos was disassembling his macbook and one of the screws fell out and stuck to his finger :D :D
<nigelb> hypatia: wow! awesome!
<hypatia> yeah :D
 * nigelb renames hypatia to robogeek!
<nigelb> Also, I used to bite my nails as a kid.  My teacher put masking tape on my hands.  Stopped then and there :)
 * jussi has zucchini slice in the oven, nom!
<jussi> I love zucchini slice, not only delicious, its so _easy_ to make :)
<nigelb> jussi: not a big fan of zucchini :/
<Pendulum> jussi: yum :)
<jussi> nigelb: dont worry, its not got a really zucchini taste - I am not such a big fan, i find it soggy usually but this is awesome
<jussi> not including backing time it takes about 10-15 mins to make, depending if youve an electic/automatic grater or not
<nigelb> thats convinient :)
<jussi> if anyone wnats the recipe, just pm me. :)
<AlanBell> hypatia: wow, very cool hack!
<czajkowski> Pendulum: see cute caoimhe pics :)
<AlanBell> would have been handy when ripping jussi's mac to bits
<jussi> hehe
<jussi> yea
<czajkowski> oh that was amusing
<jussi> ?
<jussi> the mac ripping?
<Pendulum> there was a spa there, we could have all had our nails done for it
<czajkowski> http://pix.ie/czajkowski/1678003/in/album/376810
<czajkowski> http://pix.ie/czajkowski/1678006/in/album/376810
<jussi> oh lol
<jussi> they dont show the dirt very well...
<jussi> and poor AlanBell's face got hidden...
<AlanBell> yeah, I am just a collection of body parts in the photos
 * AlanBell could have phrased that better
<jussi> lol
<czajkowski> AlanBell: bless :p
<jussi> and this photo... well I just get reminded of popey's disgust for maplesyrup + bacon.... http://pix.ie/czajkowski/1678004/in/album/376810
<AlanBell> for example: http://pix.ie/czajkowski/1678029/in/album/376810
<czajkowski> AlanBell: http://pix.ie/czajkowski/1678002/size/800
<czajkowski> oh bacon and syrup
<czajkowski> nyommy
<jussi> yup
<pleia2> akgraner: who do we talk to to get our wiki un-locked-down?
<czajkowski> pleia2: elmo?
<popey> :) work of the devil, that stuff
<pleia2> czajkowski: ok, I know they were doing some investigation on a couple things, wasn't sure who was heading that up
<czajkowski> pleia2: ah ok
<akgraner> pleia2, sorry just got back
<akgraner> had to see about getting my AC fixed in my car
<czajkowski> akgraner: you're all out broken aren't you
<akgraner> yeah - well it was about time something broke in my car :-)
<akgraner> 4 years and almost 150K in miles something was bound to need fixing soon :-)
<akgraner> pleia2, did you get that worked out or do you still need someone?
<Pendulum> akgraner: well done that this was the first
<pleia2> akgraner: we still need someone
<akgraner> Pendulum, I thought so :-)  I do try to take care of my stuff
<akgraner> pleia2, ok  - hmmm I thought we would be able to un-lock
<pleia2> if we do, I don't know how :)
<pleia2> would be nice to know htough
<pleia2> though
<akgraner> I was just going to ask in the sysadmin channel then email elmo as well :-)
<AlanBell> might be worth locking the front page down still
<pleia2> would also be nice to know if us wiki admins can block individual users
<akgraner> pleia2, one sec and let's figure out what all we would like to do and let's just send one email
<pleia2> thank you :)
<akgraner> I just walked in the door :-) need to grab something to drink and move to a more comfortable seat...
<pleia2> no problem, take your time
<pleia2> so my questions: Can the admins listed at http://wiki.ubuntu-women.org/AdminGroup block individual users and do they have the ability to turn on/off wiki-wide immutable status?
 * pleia2 back to work now
<akgraner> gotcha :-)  I'll shoot you a link once I have it drafted for you to tweak if need be - thanks
<MarkDude> akgraner, when can I best be used for SELF. I am trying to figure out my schedule for Friday. Courtney can help with Ubucon on part of Friday also
<akgraner> oh awesome!
<akgraner> Friday I could use someone - for a couple of hours, and Sunday for an hour or so.  If any wants to they can also help at the Ubuntu Booth on Saturday as well.
<MarkDude> We'll have to do some stuff prepping for Zareason booth. We'' be busy there during expo hours
<czajkowski> akgraner: fly me over and I'll be there :p
<akgraner> right now looks like we will have 103 people attending the UbuCon on Friday and almost 90 on Sunday
<pleia2> wow, nice :)
<akgraner> czajkowski, oh if I were wealthy  - I so would :-)
<akgraner> pleia2, yeah I thought so
<akgraner> now I am wondering if the room is big enough :-/
<MarkDude> We might have some time Thursday night, depending on when we get the shuttle over. We are staying in the sketchville section of Charlotte on Wed
<akgraner> ahh ok - hmmm I was trying to see if my schedule would allow for time and I would drive up and pick you all up
<akgraner> Let me see if one of my parents or my sister can pick ya up
<akgraner> it's an hour+ from Charlotte to Spartanburg
<akgraner> I'd hate for you to pay for a shuttle/taxi
<MarkDude> ok, gtswagger told me he should be able to get a shuttle ride, still have not heard the price :(
<akgraner> MarkDude, ok let me know - I have to go over to my parents tonight - I'll still ask them
<MarkDude> As long as we need not hitchike :)
<akgraner> they are good peoples :-)  and they're nicer than me
<MarkDude> Sounds good
<AlanBell> unpossible!
 * MarkDude is afraid that Dale Peterson will be there to pick me up :D
<MarkDude> SELF off topic scared me
<MarkDude> lol
<MarkDude> <joking> O deservedly got teased for the dude thing
<akgraner> hehe
<ikonia> hello, can I please get an except from #ubuntu-women I don't wear a members cloak so can't get back in after my session dropped
<Pendulum> one of my mates just bought a netbook with "Windows 7 Starter Edition"
<Pendulum> turns out Starter Edition is shorthand for "will not let you do anything including change your wallpaper without upgrading at a cost of $119-$219"
<AlanBell> time to install Ubuntu Finished Edition
<Pendulum> yeah
<Pendulum> I've already suggested it to her
<Pendulum> I'm a little nervous because she got an Eee a couple years ago that I think must have been a lemon so I'm not sure how Linux-friendly she feels
<elly> maybe we should start marketing it as Ubuntu Ultimate?
<Pendulum> haha
<Pendulum> I've pointed out that Ubuntu as an OS is small enough that she can even choose between the netbook edition and the full version
<czajkowski> elly: your @hat is showing :)
<elly> indeed it is, czajkowski
<elly> if I take it off, it disappears :P
<czajkowski> hmm
<czajkowski> elly: not very helpful
<elly> sorry!
<elly> elky opped me here after I got ops in #u-w
<czajkowski> elly: right bbut you don't need to remain opped up
<elly> czajkowski: yeah - I just can't reop myself if I deop
<czajkowski> pleia2: ping
<pleia2> czajkowski: hey
<czajkowski> pleia2: can you help sort out elly op issue otherwise she remains opped up which isn't nice to see
<rww> how come #ubuntu-women-project and #ubuntu-women have different access lists, anyway? I remember this being an issue for someone the other day too :\
<Pendulum> it was one for me
<pleia2> rww: we don't need as many ops here :)
<Pendulum> I was told I had ops here, but I couldn't op up or something like that
<elly> atheme has a feature in the works that will allow mirrored access lists, by the way
<Pendulum> personally, I think it's a little confusing because most people assume if you have ops in one, you have ops in both
<czajkowski> pleia2: thats what I thought
<elly> well, here
<elly> I do not feel like I really need ops here
<pleia2> elly: sorted now
<czajkowski> pleia2: cheers
<elly> oh, well, thanks :)
<pleia2> Pendulum: you too
<czajkowski> elly: sorry, it's just not nie seeing opped up folks unless there is a need
<elly> czajkowski: no, I quite understand
<czajkowski> grand job
<maco> elly: there *is* an Ubuntu Ultimate Edition. it's not supported in #ubuntu
<elly> maco: haha, really?
<maco> elly: yeah its an unofficial derivative
<rww> (it isn't surprisingly enough, ultimate)
 * rww throws another comma in there
<czajkowski>  11.04 UDS - October 25-29 (2010)
<czajkowski>         11.10 UDS - May 9-13 (2011)
<czajkowski>         12.04 UDS - October 24-28 (2011)
<Pendulum> nigelb: ^^
<JanC> "Ubuntu Ultimate Edition" was really "Ubuntu Ultimately Illegal Edition"  ;)
<maco> JanC: so um... Mint?
<IdleOne> good for the breath
<JanC> maco: Mint at least doesn't pretend it's Ubuntu and provides its own support?  ;)
<JanC> (and it seems to be better engineered too)
#ubuntu-women-project 2010-06-08
<maco> mint uses medibuntu's repos. there's someone who complained to mint devs about the presence of "hotbabe" in its repos. hotbabe was removed from debian & ubuntu years ago for being inappropriate / stupid. mint devs ignored
<rww> would be nice if Mint users used
<rww> Mint's own support, instead of #ubuntu
<czajkowski> maco: saw the thread on linuxchic about that
<rww> ditto Backtrack users
<czajkowski> maco: but as was pointed out, free software is free choice, people don't have to install it if they don't want to
<maco> czajkowski: huh? i dont recall seeing that on the linuxchix list. which list and when?
<czajkowski> hmm
<JanC> 'hotbabe' actually allows you to use other (less offensive) themes, but I don't know if any got made/packaged ever...
<czajkowski> maco: might have been techtalk mailing list
<maco> so we could make like... hot salsa theme? and make it get boilier?
<maco> er
<maco> hot chili :P
<JanC> you could just use about any set of images
<JanC> IIRC
<czajkowski> Pendulum: froodie and I both knew paddy well, having both being involved in the SU, he got staomach cancer a few weeks ago but it'd spread too far :(
<czajkowski> bah
<akgraner> AlanBell, rww ping
<akgraner> will you all be available tomorrow morning?
<akgraner> I'll be setting up the Condorcet stuff
<akgraner> :-)
<rww> akgraner: I'm available all day tomorrow
<rww> and the rest of today, at that
<akgraner> rww, how early will you be online tomorrow?
<akgraner> I won't be on much longer tonight
<rww> akgraner: whenever you want, my sleep cycle is flexible
<akgraner> rww, how does 10am your time sound?
<rww> akgraner: works for me
<akgraner> AlanBell, is that too late for you?  10am Pacific/1pm Eastern
<akgraner> rww
<akgraner> rww, let me get you a link to read over :-)
<rww> AlanBell: that's 6pm your time, to save you the math
<akgraner> hehe
<akgraner> rww, here is the link to the site - http://www.cs.cornell.edu/w8/~andru/civs/faq.html
<rww> oh good. I couldn't find it when I searched; I can't spell "Condorcet" >.>
<pleia2> akgraner gave us all lessons on how to say it at UDS (silent "t"? who knew! :))
<akgraner> scott richie taught me how to say it - I guess it's French :-)
<maco> pleia2: wait really?
<maco> i say it like con-door-sit
<akgraner> he giggled when I said CON DOOR SIT
<pleia2> it's more like con-door-say, right?
<akgraner> nods
<rww> I spell it Concordet in my head, hence aforementioned problems
<akgraner> I still say it more like CON DER SAY - but oh well - I warned people early on - I can redneck anything in 5 mins or less :-)
<pleia2> lol
 * rww finishes reading FAQ
<akgraner> so I am trying out Liferea for RSS Feeds
<akgraner> it's seems to be meeting all my needs
 * elly loves snownews
<maco> pleia2: wanna help me write a Redneck interpreter for Amber that turns redneck sentences into python?  we can use lex & yacc
<rww> I like Liferea. LucidFox made an indicator applet thing for it, too :)
<pleia2> maco: hahaha
<pleia2> that would be the best
<maco> instead of self.foo use kin.foo
<maco> or hehehe remembering I Love Lucy
<maco> "cousin foo"
<maco> she has a cousin whose name i forget, and when he visits, he tells ricky that back home they call everybody cousin
<akgraner> hehe
<akgraner> :-)
<nigelb> Pendulum: official dates?
<Pendulum> nigelb: yes from robbiew
<nigelb> Pendulum: oh. I have to pace up my passport renewal thing.  I'm currently stuck on something, looks like I have to apply pressure there
<akgraner> woo hoo UDS on my b-day!
<JanC> akgraner: next UDS got announced already?
<nigelb> akgraner: wow! Yay!
<akgraner> let's hope everything goes according to the 10.10.10 plan :-)
<elky> oh, where?
<akgraner> hmm that I don't know
<elky> akgraner, wait... your birthday is when?
<nigelb> I think some time in oct
<akgraner> Oct 29 :-)
<elky> akgraner, 31st here
<elky> scorpiooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooOOOO!
<elky> This explains plenty.
<akgraner> oh that explains so much ;-P
<akgraner> lol
<rww> October 14th here, so I'm a Libra. This apparently makes me balanced or something.
<rww> (go go October)
<akgraner> w00t w00t!
<akgraner> anyone using evolution?
<nigelb> yes!
<akgraner> I am thinking about trying it out - normally I just delete it
 * rww snuggles mutt
<elky> so long as you don't need to swap smtp servers regularly, it's pretty ok
<akgraner> but I am thinking I need the calendar reminders popping up for me and stuff
<nigelb> akgraner: its better with firefox then
<nigelb> evolution calender is clunky
<akgraner> well I get the reminders on my phone
<akgraner> but when I am at home - I usually have my cell phone turned off :-/
<nigelb> akgraner: oh, wait, I meant thunderbird
<akgraner> no worries :-)
<akgraner> brb gotta work on some wikis :-)
<rww> AlanBell: do you have scrollback from earlier when akgraner and I were talking about voting stuff?
<AlanBell> yes I have
<AlanBell> 6pm ish
<AlanBell> go for it, I may or may not be about by then but don't wait for me
<d_molish> h
<dholbach> good morning
<akgraner> svaksha, ping
<akgraner> I have a mailing list question :-)
<czajkowski> akgraner: morning
<akgraner> czajkowski, hey you!
<akgraner> banging my head on the keyboard this morning - I need to tighten the spam filter on a mailing list   - wanted to find out what we have ubuntu women set at
<czajkowski> akgraner: spam on which list?
<akgraner> -news-team
<czajkowski> is it on launchpad or mail man?
<akgraner> -news is fully moderated
<akgraner> mailman
<czajkowski> ah not so bad so
<akgraner> no but enough to where I am getting 3-5 emails a day about fixing it
<akgraner> which is more than the amount of spam
<akgraner> grrrr
<czajkowski> that's not soo bad :)
<akgraner> well no - but add it to all the other and well you get the idea - :-/  was just wanting to tighten it a bit
<JanC> akgraner: is that spam from subscribed people?
<akgraner> JanC, doesn't look like I checked that 1st
<akgraner> which is what makes it weird
<JanC> are non-listmembers allowed to mail to that list?
<akgraner> not supposed to be so I am going back through it all again
<JanC> check if there are any exceptions defined
<akgraner> k
<JanC> e.g. it's possible to accept all mails coming from a certain domain
<svaksha> akgraner: hi. a spammer is spoofing the list email to spam the list, https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-news-team/2010-June/001087.html
<akgraner> yep
<JanC> so, somehow the list address is whitelisted / subscribed?
<svaksha> JanC: i told her that if they use a yahoo/gmail id you cannot tell they are a spammer, but usually they run their own domains. so checking each domain for the spammy subscriber may be the only way.
<JanC> but why should anybody be allowed to use the list address for sending mail?
<svaksha> JanC: they shouldnt. a spammer does not respect such niceties unfortunately.
<JanC> well, doesn't blacklisting the list address work then?  or are they also using other addresses?
<JanC> oh, and it might be useful to restrict access to the subscriber list in mailman
<svaksha> JanC: she would need to know _who_ it is first
<svaksha> JanC: the list is already restricted to the admin only
<JanC> why would you need to know that?
<svaksha> if it werent, they would gt individual spam and would not complain that its coming from the list
<svaksha> JanC: need to knowwhat?
<JanC> <svaksha> JanC: she would need to know _who_ it is first
<svaksha> that was in reply to 8:16 < JanC> but why should anybody be allowed to use the list address for sending mail?
<svaksha> if a list subscriber is spamming the list she would have to search who it is
<svaksha> s/search/identify
<JanC> I thought they were not subscribed to the list?
<svaksha> akgraner said the subscribers are only allowed to post, so if they are not sub'd to the list why is it hitting the archives?
<akgraner> JanC they are supposed to be subscribed to post to the list  - without moderation
<akgraner> so i need to find my lovely spammer :-)
<JanC> but you said you checked and they weren't subscribed?
<JanC> so they probably subscribe and unsubscribe again?
<akgraner> I don't know I just have to look through everything which I can't do right this sec  - so as soon as I figure it out - I'll let you know :-)
<akgraner> I appreciate all the suggestions though
<akgraner> I thought it would be a quick fix - I'm thinking I may need to block some key words
<svaksha> JanC: they are subscribed. in the archives _some_ of the spam is a reply to the mails hitting the list. i'd guess they are using bots which automate the process of changing the smtp headers to spoof the list emailid to avoid discovery, hence removal from the list.
<svaksha> if its a non-subscriber MM will not store replies in a threaded fashion
<maco> svaksha: you can reply to lists using gmane's web interface...
<maco> if your from address is one thats not blocked, it'll go through
<maco> so they dont actually have to be subscribed
<JanC> it should be easy to see if that's the case from the mail headers
<svaksha> maco: yes, but i dont know the settings for -news list.
<akgraner> -news is fully moderated
<akgraner> -news-team is not
<maco> wrong chan
<rww> akgraner: ack! my phone apparently tells me about highlights and not PMs for some reason >.>\
<akgraner> no worries - give me just a few :-)  and we'll work on stuff
<akgraner> :-)
 * rww pokes at forwarder configuration in the meantime
<rww> oh, it's only set to match against public channels. duh, rww >.>
#ubuntu-women-project 2010-06-09
<akgraner> rww 's script skilz rule!
<akgraner> thanks rww
<pleia2> rww++
<akgraner> everyone should get voting emails in just a few :-)
<akgraner> unless you have a hidden address on which case those I don't have will get emails asking for them
<pleia2> great job akgraner and rww :)
<akgraner> pleia2, thanks :-)
<switchgirl> pleia2, around?
<pleia2> switchgirl: yep
<switchgirl> :)
<switchgirl> pm?
<pleia2> sure
<rww> pleia2: thanks :)
<rww> akgraner: is there any more stuff we need to work on, or can I close out of my browser? my brother wants to use the computer for a little while
<akgraner> I am just adding the addresses
<akgraner> rww, you can close out now
<akgraner> see how easy it is to set up
<rww> yeah, CIVS itself was surprisingly easy :)
<rww> akgraner: alright. From the look of it, the email for me in the member list I gave you is my rww.name one, so if you used my ubuntu.com one earlier to test the poll we're using, you'll want to remove the rww.name one from the list
<akgraner> already did :-)
<akgraner> People should be getting emails now :-)
<pleia2> yep :)
<dholbach> good morning
<vish>  issyl0 , etali : hi , are you still interested in the bugsquad and mentoring? we are assigning mentors now
<vish> rather being mentored*
<etali> vish, Good morning, I'm still interested.
<vish> etali: neat. could you just mention the time available in your wiki? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/etali
<vish> we will be assigning maco shortly
<czajkowski> aloha
<etali> Great, thanks.
<etali> Morning czajkowskiQ
<etali> Err, that was supposed to be an "!".  Still haven't sipped my first coffee so can't see the keyboard :)
<czajkowski> heh
<czajkowski> etali: hey how are you
<etali> Not bad thanks, crazy busy though - less than two months for a business trip / holiday and still no money to pay for it (the money we did have got spent on replacing three appliances that blew up in the same month)
<etali> How are things on your end?
<czajkowski> still job hunting, job interview tomorrow so we'll see
<etali> Ooh, good luck!  Is that the AOL one, or am I miles behind?
<czajkowski> have a funeral to go to today which is going to be hard, the guy was only a few years old than  I am
<czajkowski> aye AOL
<czajkowski> it'd be nice to get it, but not 100% sure it's for me
<etali> Sorry to hear that :(  Was it someone close?
<czajkowski> not seen him in a few months. but at college we wer on the same boards and used to drink together
<czajkowski> he developed stomach cancer a few weeks ago
<etali> That's terrible.  My father in law is battling a form of stomach cancer at the moment.
<czajkowski> etali: I'm sorry :(
<etali> He's in his late 60s - not that it makes it much better, but I can imagine you wanting to curse either a higher power, or medicine, when it's someone a lot younger.
<czajkowski> aye, Paddy was only 34
<czajkowski> but still I think stomach cancer is a bad one
<hypatia> my gramps had that.  awful indeed.
<etali> We live close to one of the best specialist centers in the country for it.  They referred him there, but they're not saying much about what's going on.
<czajkowski> hypatia: morning
<etali> morning, hypatia.
<etali> On a brighter subject for this time of day, good luck with that job interview - and don't forget you can be interviewing them too :)
<hypatia> is it morning?
<hypatia> :)
<hypatia> it's 1am in seattle... i'm back in toronto tomorrow.
<czajkowski> etali: aye I always struggle what to ask them bit part tbh
<etali> hypatia, 1am sort-of counts as morning?
<czajkowski> when they ask do you have any questions for us
<czajkowski> I tend to go blank
<etali> czajkowski, Back when I worked in offices, I would look around at all the people on the floor when taking a tour, if the office was full of energy, it was a good sign, if people were imprisoned in cubicles I'd run.
<czajkowski> *nodsa*
<czajkowski> *nods*
<czajkowski> hypatia: so sorry I got around to editing wiki,
<hypatia> no worries
<Pendulum> akgraner: was there a specific date in May that people needed to be in the launchpad group? your e-mail just says May
<akgraner> Pendulum, no - not really - it really should be the 8th, but b/c of the way you have to pull the email addresses
<Pendulum> *nods*
<akgraner> I think it only effects one or 2 people
<akgraner> I will be so glad when the get Condorcet working with LP
<akgraner> so you just have to drop the team name in and it knows what to do
<issyl0> vish: oh no don't worry about that - thanks though!
<vish> issyl0: cool, thanks. So we can de-activate your membership from the mentorship program then?
<issyl0> vish: if you want - I may well sign up sometime again in the future, but not yet, so yes. :)
<issyl0> vish: yes, in short.
<vish> issyl0: sure , you can re-apply again. we are trying to keep the members up-to-date
<issyl0> Ah cool.
<issyl0> vish: OK :)
<AlanBell> lauracow1n: nice event announcement on the podcast!
#ubuntu-women-project 2010-06-10
<dholbach> good morning
<czajkowski> aloha folks
<AlanBell> ElanorChen got approved by Asia Pac board on the 7th, bringing the total to 28 female Ubuntu Members
<AlanBell> ooh and IdleOne is up for membership on the 17th
<Pendulum> AlanBell: however IdleOne is not female
<AlanBell> indeed not!
<elky> good for the project, not for that stat
<elky> in fact, i think we should be /preventing/ him for the sake of the stat
 * elky nods to self
<czajkowski> etali: thanks for adding that note on fb request, wish more folks added irc nick :)
<AlanBell> elky: I will hold him down, you can tie him up :-)
 * darkrose blinks "what's goin' on in here?"
<AlanBell> alternatively, get more women involved faster.
<etali> czajkowski, thanks for adding me!  Only started doing that recently  I hate having to surf "friends of friends" trying to figure out who people are :)
<czajkowski> etali: really good idea! my name and nick are the same so easy but not for others
<daker> really http://ubuntu-women.org/ should be redesigned
<elly> oh?
<JanC> daker: people are working on that AFAIK
<nigelb> daker: vish is working on the logo
<nigelb> daker: if you want to help with the site, you can get in touch with pleia2
<pleia2> information on the redesign is on our roadmap, discussion is on the mailing list
<pleia2> it's one of our key maverick goals, also of note is the ubuntu website team, whose design we'll be working with
<vish> pleia2: daker was the one who did the manual site
<vish> and i think daker maintains it as well .. daker ?
<pleia2> cool
<daker> yes
<vish> nigelb: actually i intended to work on it , the original author [troy] himself had time to redo the logo , so he is doing it ;)
<nigelb> vish: ah!
<daker> pleia2, there is no the mailing list
<pleia2> daker: https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/ubuntu-women
<daker> pleia2 = Elizabeth Krumbach ?
<pleia2> daker: yes
<daker> right :)
<pleia2> looks like our meeting didn't happen today
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-women-project to: This Channel is LOGGED | http://women.ubuntu.com | support (mostly) at #ubuntu | channel guidelines: http://wiki.ubuntu-women.org/IrcGuidelines | Next Meeting: Thursday, June 24th @ 22:00 UTC
<IdleOne> elky: :(
<AlanBell> you can't argue with logic like that IdleOne!
<IdleOne> AlanBell: I know but still made me :(
 * IdleOne will remove his name from membership list if it will help UWP
<AlanBell> don't be silly!
<IdleOne> :)
#ubuntu-women-project 2010-06-11
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-women-project 2010-06-12
<switchgirl_> anyone watching the match England Vs USA? (we're so ganna whoop ya :P ) anyone watching it on twitter? and are youtube streaming it? :s
<JanC> switchgirl_: Belgian TV are streaming it  ;)
<IdleOne> watching it o/
<JanC> (with commentary in Dutch)
<Pendulum> I'm also watching (not online)
<JanC> the US doesn't play too bad BTW (e.g. their keeper)
<switchgirl_> JanC, i know
<switchgirl_> JanC, i used to live near Whitehaven.... still at war with the republic of america
<switchgirl_> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Whitehaven#History
<JanC> switchgirl_: I think that's a bit silly  ;)
<JanC> England has more players with high level experience, so in theory they have the advantage
<switchgirl_> JanC, behind the irc/tcp/ip/ monitor i am smiling and laughing at myself
<switchgirl_> JanC, we invented many games (including baseball)
<switchgirl_> i'm glad it brings people together
<switchgirl_> the Ubuntu is strong with people :)
<JanC> I'm not sure who invented baseball really...  ;)
<JanC> according to wikipedia, the oldest mention of a similar game was played in France  ;)
<JanC> woops 1-1
<JanC> seems like one of the US team's strengths is the England team's weakness (the keeper...)
<Pendulum> that's gotta feel vindicating for Dempsey who gets really dumped on by Americans
<switchgirl_> wikipedia is wrong i asked my friend - a Dr in History
<JanC> switchgirl_: wikipedia makes clear it's a game that bears some similarities to baseball, it wasn't baseball of course
<JanC> Pendulum: it was a lucky goal really, but maybe he deserves the luck  ☺
<Pendulum> JanC: yep, totally a lucky goal. but a goal nonetheless.
<JanC> for the tournament it doesn't matter of course
<JanC> there is a keeper in the TV-studio here in Belgium who talks about how it must feel to be that keeper making that mistake...
<pleia2> switchgirl_: I invited you to -women (so this conversation can go there ;))
<JanC> yeah, maybe that's a good idea
<JanC> ;)
<pleia2> I mentioned this in the other channel but not here - we're working with the sysadmins regarding the wiki, looks like they'll be moving it to another server so a couple of us can have shell access to it \o/
<pleia2> which means we have more control - like to lock down the whole thing - than regular web-based wiki admins have
<pleia2> plus we'll be able to read access logs
<pleia2> and still, if you see something that needs to be changed until this is sorted, just nudge me, elky or akgraner (I'm also willing to add more admins)
<JanC> switchgirl_: please join #ubuntu-women  ☺
#ubuntu-women-project 2011-06-07
<USRevoltNow> Top-3-Of-Only-3-Useful-Founders is a very short list because half of the founders were hereditary elites or Rothschilds, who no one liked then and no one remembers or reptilians now, and the other half were loudly promoting Trotskyism but were soon corrupted absolutely by giving up power, which seems backward and is why Americans still hates any communist who promotes sharing and,
<USRevoltNow> even moreso, now hate sharing so much that, in addition to reportedly executing all kindergarten teachers and students without trial and covering it up with CIA distributed mind control neurotoxins supplemented with psychic seeds implanted by Monsanto and containing viable germs for subconscious manipulation relating to the otherwise inexplicably popular concepts referenced by
<USRevoltNow> the terms rapture and Left Behind, which, at least conceptually, may have been a historically effective, enduring, and relatively simple combination of two synergistic mechanisms, and which is hypothesized to work simply by intoxicating or destroying the insanity filter which would normally deflect irrational ideas and then injecting irrational ideas straight to the dome,where ,
<USRevoltNow> Please help
<USRevoltNow> This portion of the manifesto is about the gnostic-atheist philosphy that will damn us all.
<USRevoltNow> Dan.
<USRevoltNow> It just needs some scissoring.
<USRevoltNow> You girls know how to scissor right?
<USRevoltNow> Like two weeks ago I met two shemales in one day.
<USRevoltNow> But then the  fascists banned me.
<USRevoltNow> And I lost two shemales in one day.
<USRevoltNow> What are the odds of that?
<USRevoltNow> More importantly, how do I get a new one?
<elky> charming.
<AlanBell> above average use of grammar, capitals and punctuation though
<AlanBell> and you have to admit the spelling is pretty good
<elky> AlanBell, above average vocabulary too.
#ubuntu-women-project 2011-06-08
<Tm_T> good morning
#ubuntu-women-project 2011-06-09
 * IdleOne lines up the chairs for meeting
<pleia2> :)
 * IdleOne grabs broom and sweeps
<pleia2> oh dear, we're mising the bot
<pleia2> AlanBell: where is mootbot-uk?
<pleia2> bots aren't allowed to take vacations :)
<AlanBell> err, no idea
<pleia2> ok, we can do without
<AlanBell> try meetingology instead
<pleia2> alrighty
<pleia2> same commans?
<pleia2> commands
<AlanBell> yeah
<AlanBell> (bugs excepted)
<AlanBell> I have a simultanious meeting in #ubuntu-uk-project
<pleia2> ok
<pleia2> #startmeeting
<meetingology> Meeting started Thu Jun  9 20:01:14 2011 UTC.  The chair is pleia2. Information about MeetBot at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AlanBell.
<meetingology> Useful Commands: #topic #action #link #idea #voters #vote #chair #action #agreed #help #info #endmeeting.
<pleia2> Hi everyone, who all is here for the meeting?
<IdleOne> o/
<AlanBell> o/
<Cheri703> o/
<pleia2> [LINK] http://wiki.ubuntu-women.org/Meetings/Agenda
<pleia2> so the only thing on the agenda right now is blueprint review
<pleia2> so we can quickly go through blueprint items and give updates
<pleia2> [TOPIC] Oneiric Blueprint progress
<meetingology> TOPIC: Oneiric Blueprint progress
<pleia2> [LINK] https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu-women.org/+spec/community-o-ubuntu-women-project-goals
<pleia2> akgraner, hypatia, any updates on your mentoring items?
<pleia2> how about nigelb?
<pleia2> ok, they might not be around :) I can give updates on mine
<pleia2> I went ahead and updated our leadership voting wiki with the new dates: http://wiki.ubuntu-women.org/LeadershipElectionProcess
<pleia2> so on July 7th we'll get that process rolling
<pleia2> as far as the wiki stuff, I still need to toss up a test moin install (I installed python-moinmoin on my server this week, haven't gotten to configuring yet)
<pleia2> once we have that we can go about fixing the bugs: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-women.org
<pleia2> as far as the "Best Practices" document goes, I haven't started it yet
<pleia2> I'll probably start it in july
<pleia2> (maybe get a skeleton wiki page up this week)
<pleia2> any questions about the blueprint?
<pleia2> ok, we can open things up to general updates and announcements then
<pleia2> [TOPIC] General Updates, Announcements, etc
<meetingology> TOPIC: General Updates, Announcements, etc
<pleia2> anyone can jump in :)
<nigelb> o/
<nigelb> pleia2: No updates from me on BP items, waiting to work with akgraner once she's better.
<pleia2> ok, thanks :)
<pleia2> it never formally made it to the blueprint, but any updates on ada lovelace day planning?
<nigelb> AlanBell and I briefly tossed around ideas for Ada Lovelace day.  Summarised at http://pad.ubuntu-uk.org/RKITOIjo1B.  More feedback welcome :-)
<AlanBell> yes indeed :)
<pleia2> oh great
<pleia2> anything else?
<IdleOne> Would mentioning that the IRCC can now approve Ubuntu membership be relevant to UWP?
 * pleia2 adds a few notes to the pad
<pleia2> sure, link?
<IdleOne>  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Membership
<pleia2> so if you've been shy about applying for membership and you have a lot of contributions on IRC, that's a path you can take for Ubuntu Membership :)
<IdleOne> Also the Forums Council I believe
<pleia2> the ubuntuforums.org folks also have one now if you're very active on the forums: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Forums/Membership
<IdleOne> that's all I got :)
<pleia2> oh, and full details about what Ubuntu Membership is are here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Membership
<pleia2> me too, anyone have anything else before we wrap up?
<pleia2> ok, thanks everyone :)
<pleia2> #endmeeting
<meetingology> Meeting ended Thu Jun  9 20:21:32 2011 UTC.  Information about MeetBot at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AlanBell . (v 0.1.4)
<meetingology> Minutes:        http://mootbot.libertus.co.uk/ubuntu-women-project/2011/ubuntu-women-project.2011-06-09-20.01.moin.txt
 * pleia2 gives meetingology a cookie
<IdleOne> !cookie > meetingology
<ubot4> meetingology, please see my private message
<meetingology> ubot4: Error: "please" is not a valid command.
<ubot4> meetingology: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<meetingology> ubot4: Error: "Error:" is not a valid command.
<ubot4> meetingology: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<meetingology> ubot4: Error: "Error:" is not a valid command.
<ubot4> meetingology: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<IdleOne> omg
<IdleOne> what did I do
<IdleOne> lol
<pleia2> quit breaking the bot! :)
<nigelb> IdleOne: stop making the bots fight :P
<pleia2> AlanBell: these meeting minutes aren't so pretty as the old ones :)
<AlanBell> yeah, sorry
<AlanBell> patches welcome
<pleia2> where does meetingology code live?
<AlanBell> https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-bots/ubuntu-bots/meetingology
<pleia2> thanks
<AlanBell> patches *very* welcome :)
<pleia2> any reason you moved away from the inline with logs way you did it with mootbot-uk?
<AlanBell> well it is a full rewrite, from TCL to python
<AlanBell> and debian people did the framework of the python version
<pleia2> I liked that a lot since it made the ToC be like the current "agenda" and put things into context
<pleia2> so was it an actual decision to change it, or just an artifact of the rewrite?
<AlanBell> artifact
<AlanBell> I loved the old way
<Pendulum> aww, sad to miss the meeting, but my neurosurgeon called and that was rather more important ;-)
<AlanBell> however I do like the summary of actions
<AlanBell> pleia2: the idea is that it should also be able to re-process meeting logs
<pleia2> nice
<AlanBell> so you would point it at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2011/06/09/%23ubuntu-women-project.txt and get a new formatted minutes
 * pleia2 back to work
<AlanBell> oops
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-women-project to: This Channel is LOGGED | http://ubuntu-women.org | support (mostly) at #ubuntu | channel guidelines: http://wiki.ubuntu-women.org/IrcGuidelines | Next Meeting: 14 July 2011 @ 20:00 UTC
<AlanBell> Mootbot-UK is back
#ubuntu-women-project 2011-06-10
<valorie> dang, missed the meeting
<valorie> but I was in another meeting
<pleia2> so, a couple days ago there was an offer for $10 for $50 of vistaprint stuff
<pleia2> I got it and went ahead and ordered some UW stickers and business cards, we'll see how they turn out :)
 * pleia2 paid for slow processing, so they said delivery in 3 weeks
<pleia2> I figure if they are awful I'm only out $10 :)
 * valorie needs moo cards
<valorie> should have thought of it before the sprint
<valorie> but def. ordering some before the desktop summit
<pleia2> I was putting off getting moo cards, finally got them and realized soon after I needed a new gpg key (bigger bit), doh!
<valorie> in fact, that reminds me to look up the website
<pleia2> :)
<valorie> haha
<valorie> I've lost my key
<pleia2> do
<pleia2> doh
<valorie> I guess I should recover it or generate a new one first
<valorie> ugh
<pleia2> oh, the business cards are the UW ones too
<pleia2> lemme upload the svg I used
<pleia2> used the new branding with elky's old cards
<valorie> cool
<valorie> but I'll probably want ... hmmm
<valorie> kubuntu, u-w AND KDE
<valorie> :(
<pleia2> http://wiki.ubuntu-women.org/Resources?action=AttachFile&do=view&target=ubuntu-women-biz-info-card-2011.svg
<pleia2> :)
<valorie> maybe I can use that on the back, since it isn't personal
<valorie> and kubuntu/KDE on the front with just logos
<valorie> and my name, etc.
<maco> pleia2: awww crap
<maco> i didnt think about that
<maco> the UW business cards i got for SELF have the old branding
<pleia2> maco: yeah, I probably have 25 of the old branding that I'll give out before these new ones
<maco> where is branding svg?
<maco> just remembered, need to print banner
<IdleOne> OR
<pleia2> http://wiki.ubuntu-women.org/Resources links to the lp and everything
<IdleOne> you can autograph the old branded cards and sell them
<pleia2> https://code.launchpad.net/~troy-sobotka/+junk/ubuntu-women-community-identity
<IdleOne> for me awesome idea I would require one card be sent to me with autograph at no charge :)
<IdleOne> s/me/my/
<pleia2> haha
<IdleOne> signed with IRC nick of course
<IdleOne> I wonder how many Ubuntu members would be willing to send me a business card
<pleia2> drat, a typo introduced itself when I went from svg to png on the business cards
<pleia2> and those are the ones sent to print
<pleia2> the "and" fell out, so they say "Involvement with Ubuntu can be exciting, social rewarding"
<pleia2> oh well :)
<pleia2> no one reads them anyway
<pleia2> actually, they say "Involvement with Ubuntu can be exciting, and social rewarding"
<pleia2> so it looks like when gimp opens it it gets confused about order
#ubuntu-women-project 2011-06-11
<jledbetter> pleia2, Maybe it'll be a conversation starter. "Don't you mean social/ly/ exciting?" Then you can say "Yes! It is! Here's how you sign up..." ;)
<Tubu> Hi all!
<Tubu> hm... probably not a meeting moment...
<IdleOne> Hello Tubu
<Tubu> ok, it will be for another UbUntU time...
<Tubu> ow
<Tubu> Hi idleOne
<Tubu> I'm looking for some info about the ubuntu-women.org...
<IdleOne> what sort of info?
<Tubu> I  come here from the launchpad, where I discover the group and subscribe to it...
<Tubu> I would like to know more about the purpose of the group and how it is working...
<Tubu> Is there "projects" for exemple?
<IdleOne> take a look at the website there is all the info.
<IdleOne> perhaps this link will help http://wiki.ubuntu-women.org/GetInvolved
<Tubu> I when on it, but it seems (for me) really unconcrete (I mean abstarct)
<IdleOne> I am not sure I am best placed to answer your questions. I would suggest signing up to the mailing list and introduce yourself to the team.
<Tubu> are there sometime real meeting or action, I mean? cause i didn't saw any mention of that kind.
<hypatia> Tubu: we;ve run a couple of contests in the past, and have an active mentoring program
<IdleOne> here is someone who can probably help you better then I could :)
<Tubu> : o)
<Tubu> thanks already IdleOne!
<Tubu> but i didn't understoud the point of the group (stupid question thus:) does the group want to "show" the quota of women using/developping Ubuntu?
<valorie> Tubu: a lot of our project is social
<Tubu> ah
<valorie> integrating women into the Ubuntu project at large
<valorie> one of our members does keep track of Ubuntu Membership statistics
<valorie> but that isn't primary to the remit of the group
<valorie> it's just useful to see how much work remains
<valorie> you could look at me as a test case
<valorie> long-time linux user, very reluctant to get involved as a contributor
<Tubu> "test case"... : o )
<valorie> because of my impression of the social structure
<valorie> however, with the urging of my fellow U-W members, I did go for Kubuntu Membership, and sponsorship to UDS
<valorie> and am part of the Kubuntu team
<Tubu> do you mean you stay "passive" a long time before being active?
<valorie> as far as contribution - yes
<valorie> of course I'm not a passive person, and had other projects going
<valorie> but as far as committing to be a part of Ubuntu -- UW got me here
<valorie> think of how many users we have
<valorie> vs. how many contributors
<valorie> we'd like to help a lot of those users make the step to contribution
<Tubu> So, maybe I did a lucky choise went I decide to go in linux and choose Ubuntu as trial this time (3 month ago)
<valorie> cool
<Tubu> I supose it s impossible to know (sttistically) how many users/contributors are women...
<valorie> this is the official chan -- the one where we hang out socially is #ubuntu-women
<valorie> well, we know the membership number - 5% of Ubuntu Members are women
<valorie> I tipped us over 5%
<valorie> :-)
<Tubu> o wouaw! it's many!!!
<valorie> as for users and contributors -- very difficult to know
<valorie> I would say many when we get over 40%
<Tubu> I mean I would guess something like 0,5%...
<valorie> that would be truly awful
<valorie> but yes, it sometimes feels that way
<Tubu> so, for me is more then I thought... : o)
<valorie> many women, esp. on IRC, don't use female nicks
<Tubu> cool... it gives me a feeling of something growing...
<valorie> because they get tired of being hassled
<Tubu> ye...that's also typ...ical
<valorie> the Ubuntu namespace is pretty cool, because of the Code of Conduct
<Tubu> as in many (all) kind of group...
<Tubu> it give a strange feeling: the fact that man use without problem their real name and thuis are also more directly "recognised" and that women are staying in shadow... even if there are doing great work...
<valorie> not all groups have a CoC, and some are actively opposed to having one
<valorie> well, I use my own name
<Tubu> I have to read it again (more deeply) then
<Tubu> I don't... : o)
<valorie> I can't be troubled to be two different personas
<valorie> and when unknown people PM me, I simply close the window, or ask that we keep it in chan
<Tubu> In fact I also use a nickname in "real wold"... I mean a "artist name, a non-gendered name...
<valorie> if they do weird crap, I report it
<hypatia> i usually ask /in the channel/ that they keep it in the channel
<hypatia> so that other folks know what's going on
<valorie> so far, so good.....
<valorie> that's a good idea
<valorie> if i know which chan I share with them
<Tubu> good... I will do same if that happen to me
<hypatia> i've found it quite effective, valorie
<hypatia> and it also helps if they are pm'ing other people too
<valorie> right
<AlanBell> valorie: if you do "/whois nastynick" it should show you the channels you share
<valorie> cool, I'll try to remember that
<valorie> usually they aren't nasty, just annoying
<AlanBell> true enough
<AlanBell> I get a lot of people who ask a question in quiet technical channels, wait 10 minutes then start PMing people in the channel with the same question, starting alphabetically
<IdleOne> /msg AlanBell non-technical question being asked. expect funny retort.
<AlanBell> funny retorts only in #chemistry
<IdleOne> every now and then I get an email about a project needing some sort of translation help. So I go ahead and click the link and then LP inevitably dies a fiery death when I click save :/
<IdleOne> makes me not want to help
<Tubu> about tech question... : o)... I don't understand what is the "Blueprint stuff"... I subscribe to the mailinglist to see about what it goes but didn't understood more... Could some one explain me?
<Tubu> ... or give a link of some explanations for dummies?
<valorie> hmmm
<Tubu> (I'm now on the log of previous IRC-meetings and feel like a fish in the desert... : o/
<valorie> they are sort of hieroglyphical
<valorie> I mean, you know what a blueprint is in real life, right?
<Tubu> heu... no...
<valorie> plans for a structure of some sort
<valorie> so what blueprints are in Ubuntuland, is lists of goals and such
<valorie> mostly pegged to various releases
<Tubu> ow ok...
<valorie> which at this point are letters of the alphabet
<valorie> M for Maverick, N for Natty, O for Oneiric, etc.
<valorie> and at the UDS for that cycle, say Ubuntu Developer Summit - O
<valorie> the blueprint will be discussed at a meeting, and changed/fixed etc
<Tubu> ow... okok... I begin to understand, thanks.
<IdleOne> Tubu: a blueprint is un plan d'architecte en francais
<valorie> one can even hook it to the status page if necessary, I guess
<valorie> we don't
<valorie> status.ubuntu.com as i recall
<Tubu> thanks, IdleOne... I was just on the wikipedia page of "Schéma directeur (urbanisme)"... : o)
<IdleOne> alors dans la communaute d'Ubuntu ce sont les objectifes de l'equipe pour la prochaine version.
<valorie> anyway, we use them as a tool to focus us on a few goals
<IdleOne> ^
<Tubu> ^^!
<AlanBell> !fr
<ubot4> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
 * AlanBell is happy with français, just wanted to point out the other channels
<pleia2> https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu-women.org/+spec/community-o-ubuntu-women-project-goals
<Tubu> ye I know that link... It's the page where I subscribe to see how I could contribute, thanks... :o)
<Tubu> so there is a robot that recognise french and send a message?
<Tubu> will it kick me out after 3 time I use french?
<valorie> the bot responds to !commands
<valorie> like !fr
<valorie> !ru
<ubot4> Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<valorie> etc.
#ubuntu-women-project 2011-06-12
<valorie> !grub
<ubot4> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<valorie> very useful bot
<Tubu> : o)
<Tubu> I like bots, in fact... they don't harass on gender at least...
<valorie> doesn't always know what you want, but it is teachable
<Tubu> !de
<ubot4> In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<Tubu> haha
<Tubu> cool!
<Tubu> !blueprint
<ubot4> Factoid 'blueprint' not found
<IdleOne> apologies for speaking in French :/
<Tubu> sorry for beeing the temptation, then...  : o\
<Tubu> !ubuntu
<ubot4> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<valorie> someone could write up a short explanation for blueprints - might be useful
<valorie> also, you can query the bot privately
<IdleOne> valorie: suggestion for the factoid?
<valorie> like /msg ubot4 !question I think
<Tubu> ow... ye of course... thanks
<valorie> I would have to think about that one
<Tubu> and who feed the bot with the definition?
<valorie> https://help.launchpad.net/Blueprint might help
<valorie> and a link to that page
<valorie> the ops do, I think
<Tubu> or how could we propose him suggestion of definition?
<valorie> or the IRC Council?
<IdleOne> Tubu: to submit a suggestion to the bot, in message type !blueprint is <repply> this is a new factoid suggestion for blueprints
<IdleOne> err <reply>
<IdleOne> http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins#Adding_a_factoid
<valorie> !blueprint is https://help.launchpad.net/Blueprint
<valorie> done
<valorie> :-)
<IdleOne> !blueprint is Information about Blueprints in Ubuntu can be found at https://help.launchpad.net/Blueprint
<Tubu> :)
<IdleOne> !blueprint
<ubot4> Factoid 'blueprint' not found
<IdleOne> hmm
<IdleOne> bot does not like me
<Tubu> haha
<Tubu> !blueprint
<ubot4> Factoid 'blueprint' not found
<IdleOne> it hasn't been added yet
<Tubu> maybe it has a little lag...
<Tubu> !blueprint is <reply> Information about Blueprints in Ubuntu can be found at https://help.launchpad.net/Blueprint
<IdleOne> the factoid has to be approved by a admin
<Tubu> yes indeed... it's on his way... I have forwarding feedback from ubot4...
<Tubu> cool!
<Tubu> I like that... I like Ubuntu!!
<Tubu> :)
<valorie> we do too
<valorie> it really is a group effort
<pleia2> !blueprint
<ubot4> Factoid 'blueprint' not found
<pleia2> hrm
<pleia2> interesting that it works in pm
<Tubu> ow... in pm with ubot4?
<Tubu> or any pm?
<pleia2> with ubot4
<IdleOne> interesting indeed
<Tubu> it need attention, maybe... :)
<IdleOne> !blueprint
<ubot4> Factoid 'blueprint' not found
<pleia2> no cookies, ubot4
<IdleOne> !-blueprint
<ubot4> Factoid 'blueprint' not found
 * IdleOne gives ubot4 a cookie
<IdleOne> Please, please be nice and work
<IdleOne> !blueprint
<ubot4> Factoid 'blueprint' not found
<IdleOne> heh
<pleia2> well, you broke it
<pleia2> :)
<Tubu> ye you all kids broke the bot!!
<IdleOne> I blame valorie
<IdleOne> !blueprint | pleia2
<ubot4> Factoid 'blueprint' not found
<IdleOne> fine!
<pleia2> hehe
<IdleOne> !blueprint > pleia2
<IdleOne> did it work?
<pleia2> nada
<IdleOne> very strange
<valorie> dang it
<Tubu> but ye it works well in pm...
<IdleOne> hello tsimpson valorie broke ubot4
<IdleOne> :)
<Tubu> lol
<Tubu> tsss sneak you are IdleOne
<valorie> maybe tsimpson can fix it
<IdleOne> I believe that is why he is here
<valorie> gosh, all I did was suggest a new factoid
<valorie> :(
<Tubu> lol
<tsimpson> !blueprint
<ubot4> Factoid 'blueprint' not found
<tsimpson> bots that tell lies, the world is about to end
<tsimpson> !blueprints
<ubot4> Want to suggest or discuss ideas of a future project/feature?  With Launchpad you can track blueprints (feature specification summaries) from discussion through review, approval, and implementation.  See https://blueprints.launchpad.net/
<IdleOne> that one is even better
<tsimpson> using !search :)
<tsimpson> erm, I can't see any reason why the bot can't find !blueprint in here, but can in /msg
<IdleOne> you want to forget the other in ubottu and alias it to !blueprints?
<tsimpson> I'll alias it, but can't "forget" it, or the bot will complain
<IdleOne> thanks tsimpson
<Tubu> thanks tsimpson
<Tubu> thanks you all, in fact... :)
<Tubu> all that for me...
<tsimpson> I guess you'll just have to get jpds to look at ubot4, he's the one who has (shell) access to that bot
<Tubu> !jpds
<ubot4> Factoid 'jpds' not found
<Tubu> is it a person "jpds"?
<pleia2> yes
<Tubu> ow ok
<tsimpson> ubot4!~ubot4@unaffiliated/jpds/bot/ubot4 <- tells you jpds "owns" it
<ubot4> tsimpson: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<IdleOne> we don't
<tsimpson> otherwise, it's me
<Tubu> cool I understand that... thanks for info
<Tubu> so there are 2 bots with us: the logger and the encyclopedia... a barbot would be great also, no?
<tsimpson> well the log bot just logs, ubot4 can do all sorts of things as long as someone writes a plugin to do it
<IdleOne> a barbot would not be useful or needed in this channel
<IdleOne> any ubuntu channel I would imagine
<valorie> what's a barbot?
<Tubu> I know... a real bar would be better... : o) ... heu... is this kind of post I do is considered as "spam"?...
<Tubu> a barbot is a bot that propose you a menu to drink or snacks when typing !bar or !thursty or !à-boire... : o)
<valorie> ah
<valorie> no, not appropriate
<Tubu> ok
<valorie> play chans are one thing
<valorie> ubuntu namespaces aren't playgrounds
<Tubu> ow...
<tsimpson> it's mostly up to the channel, but we like things to be, you know, useful :)
<Tubu> okok
<Tubu> so, if I ask a more "conceptual" question about the "blueprint" like... "why is the word "blueprint" used?... because in the definition of the word itself it seems to be more a "spatial" representation than a "timed" one..." is it still unappropriated?
<valorie> well, mostly it's used for software
<valorie> so the groups just use the same piece of kit
<Tubu> because "architecture" is used in concept of software, thus
<valorie> since it works, I think we're OK with it
<valorie> Launchpad is ...... launchpad
<Tubu> ye... I understand...
<Tubu> So, time for me to leave now...
<Tubu> thanks for the help and talk...
<Tubu> bye
#ubuntu-women-project 2012-06-09
<AlanBell> someone else awake?
<AlanBell> who has ops
<IdleOne> I do
<IdleOne> what ya need
#ubuntu-women-project 2012-06-10
<AlanBell> IdleOne: I managed to resolve it before I went to sleep without needing to op up
#ubuntu-women-project 2013-06-03
<exatsssl> HELLO NIGGERS
<exatsssl> BITCHASS CUNT, FAT BITCHES!
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-women-project to: This Channel is LOGGED | http://ubuntu-women.org | support (mostly) at #ubuntu | channel guidelines: http://wiki.ubuntu-women.org/IrcGuidelines | Next Meeting: Tuesday June 11th at 19:00 UTC
#ubuntu-women-project 2013-06-04
<Jora> Hello.
#ubuntu-women-project 2014-06-05
 * Ciblia apologizes for this, but this is to test a bug.
 * Ciblia 
